# Insulin... Who should use it?



## HDH

What do you think and why?

HDH


----------



## PillarofBalance

Me. Because its fantastic stuff lol...

Honestly this would have to be evaluated on a case by case basis. If its a bodybuilder, it should be someone who actually knows what they are doing nutritionally. And all beginners should use "log" versus "r" or "n" or long acting insulins.


----------



## HDH

Ha,ha, I see the pole was delayed.

HDH


----------



## hulksmash

HDH said:


> What do you think and why?
> 
> HDH



Only pros/those going for pro card/wanting to win nationals level should 

POB will disagree-and I will agree that it's perfectly safe when used correctly

The reason "why" is I don't like the visceral fat build-up it can cause and the potential gh gut it can also cause...also any uncertain possible negatives caused from long term insulin use, like artherosclerosis

Just don't like the look...same with gh; I don't want that "turtle shell" abs/oblique look only gh causes


----------



## hulksmash

PillarofBalance said:


> Me. Because its fantastic stuff lol...
> 
> Honestly this would have to be evaluated on a case by case basis. If its a bodybuilder, it should be someone who actually knows what they are doing nutritionally. And all beginners should use "log" versus "r" or "n" or long acting insulins.



Totally agree

Wtf...there are still people trying to use long acting insulin for body composition reasons?? Not surprised though...so many parrots and newbies that don't do enough homework on forums nowadays (I blame 4chan and it creating /fit/ >:[)


----------



## DocDePanda187123

I think it's got to be a case by case basis. Generalities can be made and broken such as "if you do the research it's perfectly safe" but then you have the bodybuilder mentality of "if a little but is good more must be better" which in the case of insulin can get you killed. I believe it should be used when normal AAS protocols have been exhausted but then again someone with pro-aspirations and an extremely well thought out plan could use it safely. Arguments can be made both ways and this is a tough one to pick which side of the fence you want to be on...it doesn't help having a diabetic sister and knowing the dangers of incorrect insulin use first hand.


----------



## Bro Bundy

i wouldnt use it..


----------



## NbleSavage

I voted "Competing on the National Circuit", rationale being if you're that advanced you probably know how to use it safely and / or you're well aware of the risks.


----------



## losieloos

I'm eventually going to use it.


----------



## coltmc4545

jmitch2604 said:


> I used it and didn't gain anything off of it...



Huh? Insulin is the most powerful hormone out there. There's absolutely no way you didn't gain anything off of it if you knew what you were doing training and nutrition wise. I'm not trying to bash you but if you can't gain off insulin, you can't gain off any AAS. Not possible.

I've used it. And I will use it again in the near future. I think its a case by case basis. I'm not one to tell people what they can/can't do or should/shouldn't do. It definitely has its place in the lifestyle we live. We wouldn't have the 300Lb monsters in bb without it. Although I'm more of a fan of the 80's and 90's BB's then today's. I will say that I've been around a little while and have some knowledge and experience. I did my homework way before I ever pinned slin. Even with that, I've started getting hypo twice. I'm not a dumbass though. I always have glucose tabs in my pocket, a soda in my center console in my car + food packed if I leave the house. I set a timer on my phone 10 min before my 2nd peak. AAS is pretty forgiving. Slin isn't and isn't to be taken lightly.


----------



## Azog

I voted, but would have liked to see the option, "Diabetics only."


----------



## goodfella

Used it. Probably gunna use it again too.


----------



## grind4it

IMO, if you're a competitive (or aspiring to be) bodybuilder it's fine. For Joe Blow gym rat, I don't see the point. I'm not saying they shouldn't use it, I'm just saying if they have no plans of competing I don't see the point.

Personally, at this point I have no desire to use it. Maybe that will change idk.


----------



## NbleSavage

Lobliner on Slin...


----------



## jyoung8j

havent used yet but def will.. just need to pin down a good protocol..


----------



## HDH

I was getting ready to fall asleep last night and thought of another option I should have put. 

"If you're smart enough to use it."  

The only problem with people that aren't smart enough is they don't know it. Um, I mean, err... J/K... I think. LOL

It's been a pretty good conversation in the thread so far. I like a good conversation as opposed to a good debate. People have different reasons to not want to and all the reasons being said are good points. It's really up to the individual.

Personally, I cycle on and off of it. I've gone hypo but for anyone that does it, they've got to realize that it will eventually happen. What matters is being smart and ready at a moments notice. It's been my experience that the faster we ingest carbs during the onset of going hypo, the faster it will dissipate and go away.

The trick is to not get caught with your pants down and never hit the panic button. It's really that simple. Of course simple doesn't mean it's always easy for some.

Honestly, I think the scare of insulin is good. It makes people really think hard about it which in turn, makes most do the research. I said most because I've seen people start it that I felt just didn't know enough.

Different people will view things differently. Like a guy that trains naturally will say steroids are unsafe, a guy that uses 500mg a week will say a gram is unsafe, a guy that uses a gram will say 2 + grams are unsafe. Usually, the guys on the lower end will say insulin is unsafe. 

In reality, insulin is the least safest of all. Who does it just depends on goals and/or how far someone is willing to push themselves.

I believe it's as safe as the person that uses it.

There were also some good points made in the vid posted.

For the guys that are using or have used it, what kind did you use, what was your protocol, and how did you handle the spikes (food, drinks, vitamins, BCAAs)? 

HDH


----------



## DocDePanda187123

HDH said:


> I was getting ready to fall asleep last night and thought of another option I should have put.
> 
> "If you're smart enough to use it."
> 
> The only problem with people that aren't smart enough is they don't know it. Um, I mean, err... J/K... I think. LOL
> 
> It's been a pretty good conversation in the thread so far. I like a good conversation as opposed to a good debate. People have different reasons to not want to and all the reasons being said are good points. It's really up to the individual.
> 
> Personally, I cycle on and off of it. I've gone hypo but for anyone that does it, they've got to realize that it will eventually happen. What matters is being smart and ready at a moments notice. It's been my experience that the faster we ingest carbs during the onset of going hypo, the faster it will dissipate and go away.
> 
> The trick is to not get caught with your pants down and never hit the panic button. It's really that simple. Of course simple doesn't mean it's always easy for some.
> 
> Honestly, I think the scare of insulin is good. It makes people really think hard about it which in turn, makes most do the research. I said most because I've seen people start it that I felt just didn't know enough.
> 
> Different people will view things differently. Like a guy that trains naturally will say steroids are unsafe, a guy that uses 500mg a week will say a gram is unsafe, a guy that uses a gram will say 2 + grams are unsafe. Usually, the guys on the lower end will say insulin is unsafe.
> 
> In reality, insulin is the least safest of all. Who does it just depends on goals and/or how far someone is willing to push themselves.
> 
> I believe it's as safe as the person that uses it.
> 
> There were also some good points made in the vid posted.
> 
> For the guys that are using or have used it, what kind did you use, what was your protocol, and how did you handle the spikes (food, drinks, vitamins, BCAAs)?
> 
> HDH



That is an excellent point and one that oftentimes doesn't get understood.


----------



## SuperBane

hulksmash said:


> The reason "why" is I don't like the visceral fat build-up it can cause and the potential gh gut it can also cause
> 
> Just don't like the look...same with gh; I don't want that "turtle shell" abs/oblique look only gh causes



I agree. It really is a horrible look even for a pro.
They should dock points for that ugly shit to be honest.


----------



## 69nites

coltmc4545 said:


> Huh? Insulin is the most powerful hormone out there. There's absolutely no way you didn't gain anything off of it if you knew what you were doing training and nutrition wise. I'm not trying to bash you but if you can't gain off insulin, you can't gain off any AAS. Not possible.
> 
> I've used it. And I will use it again in the near future. I think its a case by case basis. I'm not one to tell people what they can/can't do or should/shouldn't do. It definitely has its place in the lifestyle we live. We wouldn't have the 300Lb monsters in bb without it. Although I'm more of a fan of the 80's and 90's BB's then today's. I will say that I've been around a little while and have some knowledge and experience. I did my homework way before I ever pinned slin. Even with that, I've started getting hypo twice. I'm not a dumbass though. I always have glucose tabs in my pocket, a soda in my center console in my car + food packed if I leave the house. I set a timer on my phone 10 min before my 2nd peak. AAS is pretty forgiving. Slin isn't and isn't to be taken lightly.


jmitch is big as ****. Especially for his age.

I think if you're not competing you have no business taking it.

I've seen the almost overnight fullness it can add to you with a proper regimen. 

It's a tool in the bag. I think it's just becoming a more and more abused tool.


----------



## DF

I'm pretty sure I wouldn't use slin.  I don't think I need it to achieve my goals.


----------



## PillarofBalance

DF said:


> I'm pretty sure I wouldn't use slin.  I don't think I need it to achieve my goals.



It would stack amazingly well with pie.


----------



## HDH

69nites said:


> jmitch is big as ****. Especially for his age.
> 
> I think if you're not competing you have no business taking it.
> 
> I've seen the almost overnight fullness it can add to you with a proper regimen.
> 
> It's a tool in the bag. I think it's just becoming a more and more abused tool.



I will agree with the abuse. The more you use, the more that look is apparent. I tried using higher amounts and didn't like the look I was getting. But there's no denying the more you use, the more effect it will have on you.

HDH


----------



## HDH

PillarofBalance said:


> It would stack amazingly well with pie.



Or a sit down at the all you can eat pizza place.

****in' CiCis opened back up in my neck of the woods. Bastards.

I said the same thing when they closed. Bastards.

HDH


----------



## NbleSavage

HDH said:


> Or a sit down at the all you can eat pizza place.
> 
> ****in' CiCis opened back up in my neck of the woods. Bastards.
> 
> I said the same thing when they closed. Bastards.
> 
> HDH



Cici's are the crack dealers of pizza..."Hey Bro...its only like five bucks...c'mon...you know you want it..."


----------



## HDH

NbleSavage said:


> Cici's are the crack dealers of pizza..."Hey Bro...its only like five bucks...c'mon...you know you want it..."



It's all good cause I drinks me a diet coke 

HDH


----------



## HDH

This is what I do while running slin-

I prefer running a strong oral such as Anadrol while cycling slin along with whatever I'm cycling. It raises IGF-1 levels. The stronger the oral the more IGF-1. It also increases the time that the IGF-1 is active in the blood stream. Halo might be a better choice for powerlifters since it's stronger than A-drol and PLs are more apt to use Halo.

Oils will work in the same manner but not as good as the 17aa orals. One might think that using a no ester base would be optimal before injecting slin. It should also increase protein synthesis since all of a no ester goes right into circulation.

I use Tren as well since it is a stronger aas and helps increase the IGF.

I also take creatine as higher insulin levels make for better creatine absorption in the muscles.

I also take my vitamins and BCAAs so they are shuttled with the slin.

I mix gainer in eggwhites, add more creatine and BCAAs then drink half after injecting, then drink the rest throughout the workout.

I learned quite a bit by reading "The skinny on insulin". I would suggest it to anyone. It also has some good fat burning tips while using slin.

HDH


----------



## biggerben692000

hulksmash said:


> Only pros/those going for pro card/wanting to win nationals level should
> 
> POB will disagree-and I will agree that it's perfectly safe when used correctly
> 
> The reason "why" is I don't like the visceral fat build-up it can cause and the potential gh gut it can also cause...also any uncertain possible negatives caused from long term insulin use, like artherosclerosis
> 
> Just don't like the look...same with gh; I don't want that "turtle shell" abs/oblique look only gh causes



No need to worry yourself with visceral fat. We've got a cure for that.
Serono makes and holds a patent for Egrifta. Problem solved.


----------



## hulksmash

biggerben692000 said:


> No need to worry yourself with visceral fat. We've got a cure for that.
> Serono makes and holds a patent for Egrifta. Problem solved.



Good point

However as far as Pros go, they use way too much slin and still get that belly from visceral fat lol


----------



## Capt'n Ron

HDH said:


> I learned quite a bit by reading "The skinny on insulin". I would suggest it to anyone. It also has some good fat burning tips while using slin.HDH




This is a really good read, even if you are just curious about insulin.  Thanks for posting it!


----------



## Jada

Just like HdH said "if ur smart enough to use it" my boy started with 5iu right off the bat, people like him r reckless and he is the reason y slin and steroids gets a bad name. He told me that he once felt nervous and shaky and he only felt better after eatin a big plate of rice, cake, drank juice . I told him to stop fking around , slin aint no joke and that shit WILL PUT U DOWN.


----------



## Tren4Life

Capt'n Ron said:


> This is a really good read, even if you are just curious about insulin.  Thanks for posting it!



Same here I like to learn.


----------



## b-boy

i def. believe its a tool for advanced bodybuilders aka... nationals fighting for a pro card or just turned pro. I will be doing my first pro show this july (the chicago pro 212 class) and insulin is a needed tool at this level to compete with the top guys in the IFBB.


----------



## gymrat827

Jada said:


> Just like HdH said "if ur smart enough to use it" my boy started with 5iu right off the bat, people like him r reckless and he is the reason y slin and steroids gets a bad name. He told me that he once felt nervous and shaky and he only felt better after eatin a big plate of rice, cake, drank juice . I told him to stop fking around , slin aint no joke and that shit WILL PUT U DOWN.



i am no where as big and cut up as half the guys here.....but i use slin......cuz im a responsibile with it....thats all it is....being an ADULT...WHOSE *RESPONSIBILE*....


too many guys abuse everything in the bodybuilding world.  and thats why so much of has a *bad name*, *bad rep *and so on.


----------



## AnalogMan

May thought to brother... I've been a type 2 Diabetic 10 years. I have to take 4 shots "daily",1 at "night". Novalog /Humalog/ Levemir ..All I will add,"to each their own".. But that stuff will coma toast your a** Dead in a new York Minute.....Analogman 





Azog said:


> I voted, but would have liked to see the option, "Diabetics only."


----------



## HDH

b-boy said:


> i def. believe its a tool for advanced bodybuilders aka... nationals fighting for a pro card or just turned pro. I will be doing my first pro show this july (the chicago pro 212 class) and insulin is a needed tool at this level to compete with the top guys in the IFBB.



I thought that was you when I saw the name. I'm on your board but can't remember the name of it for the life of me. I used to mod for AJ at HCM. They don't do boards in the open here. If you don't mind, PM me a link to the board so I can get back over.

HDH


----------



## HDH

Jada said:


> Just like HdH said "if ur smart enough to use it" my boy started with 5iu right off the bat, people like him r reckless and he is the reason y slin and steroids gets a bad name. He told me that he once felt nervous and shaky and he only felt better after eatin a big plate of rice, cake, drank juice . I told him to stop fking around , slin aint no joke and that shit WILL PUT U DOWN.



That's called hitting the panic button. Something you don't want to do. The juice would have been enough depending on the size of the glass. To many carbs will help contribute to fat stores. The fat from the cake will be shuttled into fat stores as well. If cake is the only option we have, by all means, eat the cake but that would mean we weren't prepared.

Anyone starting out, start low with it and get used to it. Even using slin, this is still considered a marathon and not the 100yd dash. Do they have a hundred yard dash anymore? I'm gettin' old. LOL

HDH


----------



## transcend2007

Great topic....enjoying both sides of the discussion....leaning towards venturing further into the dark side.....


----------



## biggerben692000

Insulin is considered one of the greatest discoveries in modern medicine. It's up there with Salk and his vaccine for polio and morphine which made suffering and pain on the battlefield and operating room manageable.
I'm an advocate of all 3.


----------



## HH

gymrat827 said:


> i am no where as big and cut up as half the guys here.....but i use slin......cuz im a responsibile with it....thats all it is....being an ADULT...WHOSE *RESPONSIBILE*....
> 
> 
> too many guys abuse everything in the bodybuilding world.  and thats why so much of has a *bad name*, *bad rep *and so on.




This right here^


----------



## jyoung8j

I'm really wanting to start this I just can't find a protocol tht looks legit and easy to follow.. so I'm open to suggestions..lol


----------



## jyoung8j

Jada is ur boy getting big off it tho..lol thts wht we all wanna hear..lol


----------



## woodswise

Great thread.  Thanks to the OP for it!


----------



## Yaya

Imo...

Slin should be used by pros making $$$
Or 
People with diabetes..

Anyone else is just a retarded fuk.....please ...if your not a pro and taking it dont take my comment as a internet insult.. I mean it and am NOT breaking it down to google search science


----------



## PillarofBalance

Yaya said:


> Imo...
> 
> Slin should be used by pros making $$$
> Or
> People with diabetes..
> 
> Anyone else is just a retarded fuk.....please ...if your not a pro and taking it dont take my comment as a internet insult.. I mean it and am NOT breaking it down to google search science



What about people that thru diet by all rights SHOULD have the beetus but for some weird reason dont?


----------



## Yaya

Yes..correct


----------



## HDH

Yaya said:


> Imo...
> 
> Slin should be used by pros making $$$
> Or
> People with diabetes..
> 
> Anyone else is just a retarded fuk.....please ...if your not a pro and taking it dont take my comment as a internet insult.. I mean it and am NOT breaking it down to google search science



How do you call someone a retarded fuk and not expect them to be insulted?

HDH


----------



## Yaya

HDH said:


> How do you call someone a retarded fuk and not expect them to be insulted?
> 
> HDH



True...i take it back..wasnt nice to say.


----------



## Yaya

Few years back a friend of mine had some sort of attack from using insulin..almost died.

A current IFBB pro actually told my bud who almost died "dude..your not a pro..lay off the slin"..

I dont think anyone is a retarded fuk..just be careful


----------



## Bro Bundy

im with yaya on this if your not as a pro stay back son


----------



## shenky

Let me preface by saying I have virtually no interest in using slin. However, I watched that stupid Lloyd youtube video, the untold truth, on insulin. He was using OTC, long acting insulin...Seemed sort of strange to me. Can someone explain how that would also be effective in BB?


----------



## kiwimike

PillarofBalance said:


> Me. Because its fantastic stuff lol...
> 
> Honestly this would have to be evaluated on a case by case basis. If its a bodybuilder, it should be someone who actually knows what they are doing nutritionally. And all beginners should use "log" versus "r" or "n" or long acting insulins.



I'm insulin dependent because i'm a diabetic, I literally have a fridge full of the stuff, I was hoping to find out how to use it to my advantage, atm I take my creatine at the same time as my injections and I think it helps. I'm really keen to learn more


----------

